# HK Announces P30SK



## VAMarine

http://hk-usa.com/hk-models/p30sk/



























**typo in specs for barrel length.


----------



## GCBHM

Interesting!


----------



## Scorpion8

Looks like they hired the dude who styled the recent Walther pistol lineup.


----------



## VAMarine

Scorpion8 said:


> Looks like they hired the dude who styled the recent Walther pistol lineup.


Its actually Walther that copied Hk. The P30 predates the PPQ


----------



## GCBHM

Why is it everyone always jumps to accuse HK of copying Walther? LOL

What are your initial thoughts, VA?


----------



## VAMarine

GCBHM said:


> Why is it everyone always jumps to accuse HK of copying Walther? LOL
> 
> What are your initial thoughts, VA?


Because at the time nobody paid much attention to the HK because $$$$$ and hammer ignition system.

You typically don't see HK in most gum shops and when you do it's mostly older guns like USPs and P7s.

As for the gun. I like it. I don't need it as I have a P2000SK and the upgrades done to make it a 30SK have no influence on me as I'm quite content with what I have. Now that being said if I did not have the P2000SK I would buy the 30SK for the grip options to better match my brace of P30s.


----------



## Scorpion8

GCBHM said:


> Why is it everyone always jumps to accuse HK of copying Walther?





VAMarine said:


> Because at the time nobody paid much attention to the HK because ......


Bingo. I can count on zero fingers the LGS's with a new HK in stock, but plenty of Walthers. Walther has the name-brand-recognition outside of gun nuts.


----------



## VAMarine

Scorpion8 said:


> Bingo. I can count on zero fingers the LGS's with a new HK in stock, but plenty of Walthers. Walther has the name-brand-recognition outside of gun nuts.


I don't know about that. Prior to the PPQ Walther didn't have any real big sellers. The P99 Series never had a huge following. Their biggest seller in history has probably been the PPKs. The PPQ will probably (and rightfully so) top it provided it stays available long enough.


----------



## PT111Pro

You don't need to be a rocket scientist to answer the question why the LGS have plenty of Walther but almost no HK. 
Walther is a low budged gun. For west European eyes for sure. But I have to say Walther built affordable reliable guns for me and you. Walther built affordable but not cheap.

Walther build and soled many good guns and not only the PPK. Interesting for me is, that in the US the low caliber PPK became famous but the world wide best seller the P-1 not. Outside the US is the P-1 today still a Name, inside the US often completely unknown.

Don't forget the P5, P7, don't forget the P88 from the 1960ties. Today many Walther guns are still in use. A Police officer in Brisbane that often still walks with a P38 on the hip and his co-worker in Sydney that have often still a P88 feel not under-powered or badly equipped. 

The best selling automatic Pistol after the WWII, was definitely the P-1 worldwide. Everyone had a Walther P-38, and in TV productions regardless if bad or the good guy, beside S&W Revolvers into the 1970ties in al continents always present. That was the reason why Walther allowed Bersa to copy the PPK, because the PPK sells were since the early 1960ties world wide down. In the early 1970ties when the revolvers changed away from the 38 and 38 special, the people turned away from the 32 acp and .380.

The PPK was often sold as a first gun to young people. Many Grandpas bought a PPK chambered in 32 acp for the Grandson 16 birthday. So did mine too. But the 380 PPK sold badly, because she was to expensive and in the price range of the Walther P-1 and the P-1 was definitely the better choice. And since the 9mm para was adapted by European police and militarry the 9mm round FMJ was cheaper and better available than .380. 
Today if someone wants a real good PPK than they have to go to Bersa. If James Bond would have to go and get a new PPK, he would go and buy the Bersa Thunder, today definitely the better PPK.

Walther is still a very good, reliable and affordable gun for the Mr. and Mrs. Miller on the street. 

I hope some liked the read.


----------



## PT111Pro

Well it is always something isn't it?

No I thought I am settled with the M&P Shield and the M&P 9c and can lay back take it slow and don't have to be worry to buy a new gun, than HK introduces the P30SK. That is really unfair and a big massive attack against my savings account. 

HKP30SK in as V3, below the 1000 Dollar Marker is just unfair. But one is for sure. I will have a V3 before it becomes summer 2015.


----------



## pic

Has HK started assembling their guns in the usa?


----------



## PT111Pro

No - not that I know of. They still (hopefully) coming from Rottweil in Baden-Wurtemberg.


----------



## VAMarine

pic said:


> Has HK started assembling their guns in the usa?


Yes. For several years now.


----------



## PT111Pro

Do you know where they assembling that guns?


----------



## VAMarine

PT111Pro said:


> Do you know where they assembling that guns?


New Hampshire.

http://hk-usa.com/hk-make-new-rifles-u-s-facility/

"The rifles will be produced at a new HK manufacturing facility in Newington, New Hampshire. The facility is collocated within an existing 70,000 square foot facility. HK began manufacturing pistols in the U.S. in late 2008."


----------



## GCBHM

They're all lining up to compete for the new military contract, if/when it ever goes through.


----------



## PT111Pro

I called all the usual suspects for a HK P30SK. No one got one at the momentwith a safety on it and they can't tell me when it would be available. So I signet up and wait. dmt.
The one without safety? Well - I could than buy a second Walther PPQ M2, the better $ value of a similar gun.


----------



## denner

Mmmm, an H&K which retails for around $719.00, holds 11 rounds of 9mm in a very concealable package and is not too unlike my Beretta's? It's got my attention. I'd think I'd go with the conventional DA/SA with no external safety configuration if you please. :smt083 The first 8-12 lb DA pull is all the safety I need.


----------



## pic

PT111Pro said:


> I called all the usual suspects for a HK P30SK. No one got one at the momentwith a safety on it and they can't tell me when it would be available. So I signet up and wait. dmt.
> The one without safety? Well - I could than buy a second Walther PPQ M2, the better $ value of a similar gun.


I'm guessing you can speak german,,, give H&K'S headquarters a call and tell them 
"Mach SCHNELL DUMMKOFT" :smt023

I learned my german from watching "hogans heroes" :smt033


----------



## high pockets

PT111Pro said:


> I called all the usual suspects for a HK P30SK. No one got one at the momentwith a safety on it and they can't tell me when it would be available. So I signet up and wait. dmt.
> The one without safety? Well - I could than buy a second Walther PPQ M2, the better $ value of a similar gun.


One of the guys over on HKPRO.COM Home said mid-June, but that HK is only planning 5,000 for 2015.


----------



## germansiguser

That barrel length can't be right. 4.86 inches for a subcompact? I wonder if the P30 or VP9 magazines will work in this gun. 700.00 is a good price for a H&K


----------



## VAMarine

Yeah the bbl length is a typo. Its the same overall size as the P200SK. Will take VP9 / P30 mags.


----------



## germansiguser

Thanks, VAMarine, I will be waiting in line for this one!


----------



## otisroy

I can't see replacing my P2000SK to get one more cartridge and maybe a captive slide release. Any other differences?


----------



## VAMarine

otisroy said:


> I can't see replacing my P2000SK to get one more cartridge and maybe a captive slide release. Any other differences?


Different texture on the grip, interchangeable side inserts, slightly better rail (if you care about such thing) In the case of the P30SKS V3 a manual safety, and a slightly different mag release.

So yeah, there are some differences but like you I won't be replacing my SK anytime soon.


----------



## mag318

Can a VP9SK be far behind?


----------



## VAMarine

Probably, but will be FAR behind. While I'm a fan of HK, it takes them a while to release a new product.


----------

